# Manifestazioni in tutta Italia: Caos a Roma, Torino, Napoli e Brescia



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

*Manifestazioni in tutta Italia: Caos a Roma, Torino, Napoli e Brescia*

Proteste degli studenti contro i *tagli alla pubblica istruzione*. In Piazza anche lavoratori e disoccupati. Tensioni a Roma, Torino e Milano. 

A *Milano* scontri e cariche nella stazione di Porta Genova. Colpite anche le banche. A *Napoli* occupata la stazione centrale, esplosi petardi e accesi fumogeni. *A Torino un poliziotto è stato ferito*, colpito alla testa e al braccio. A *Padova* scontri tra gli studenti e la Polizia. 

Anche a *Madrid* si registrano scontri tra i manifestanti e la Polizia.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Direi meno male che non sono andato.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Roma oggi è un DISASTRO.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma oggi è un DISASTRO.



Ma tutte le forze di polizia necessariamente occupate per sedare le rivolte, chi le paga ? Chi ? Milioni e milioni di euro che vanno in fumo quando potrebbero essere usati per altro. Non sono mai stato troppo bendisposto a manifestazioni che potrebbero anche partire pacifiche ma si scatena inevitabilmente il putiferio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2012)

Proteste che serviranno a molto 

Fanno solo danni, e il 99% non sa nemmeno perché è lì


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Proteste che serviranno a molto
> 
> Fanno solo danni, e il 99% non sa nemmeno perché è lì


esatto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2012)

il motivo è serio, dovevo andarci pure io oggi
ieri abbiamo manifestato tranquilli per la nostra città, 0 problemi


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Che il 99% della gente che sta lì non sa nulla non é vero. Non é solo perché uno é uno studente che non debba avere una coscienza civile.


----------



## Cm Punk (14 Novembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che il 99% della gente che sta lì non sa nulla non é vero. Non é solo perché uno é uno studente che non debba avere una coscienza civile.


Non è gli studenti non hanno coscienza civile,il problema è che probabilmente tra quelle 200 persone che protestano se gli fai qualche domanda forse 10 o 20 persone sapranno il vero motivo dello sciopero
a ti assicuro anche io quando andavo a scuola ho visto tante di queste manifestazioni e mi è capitato di parteciparne, quasi tutte avevano un fine giusto peccato che anzi che manifestare l'unico scopo era andare contro il "sistema" (polizia)
Cosa più assurda che sempre c'erano più striscioni su che guevara anzi che sul motivo della protesta


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Non è gli studenti non hanno coscienza civile,il problema è che probabilmente tra quelle 200 persone che protestano se gli fai qualche domanda forse 10 o 20 persone sapranno il vero motivo dello sciopero
> a ti assicuro anche io quando andavo a scuola ho visto tante di queste manifestazioni e mi è capitato di parteciparne, quasi tutte avevano un fine giusto peccato che anzi che manifestare l'unico scopo era andare contro il "sistema" (polizia)
> Cosa più assurda che sempre c'erano più striscioni su che guevara anzi che sul motivo della protesta



A scuola mia su 1300 studenti forse 10 o 20 *non* sanno della legge Aprea, per dire. Forse sarà anche perché a Ostia tutti i licei sono stati occupati per una settimana.


----------



## Vinz (14 Novembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma tutte le forze di polizia necessariamente occupate per sedare le rivolte, chi le paga ? Chi ? Milioni e milioni di euro che vanno in fumo quando potrebbero essere usati per altro. Non sono mai stato troppo bendisposto a manifestazioni che potrebbero anche partire pacifiche ma si scatena inevitabilmente il putiferio.



Verrebbero pagati in ogni caso, manifestazione o no, lol.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Proteste che serviranno a molto
> 
> Fanno solo danni, e il 99% non sa nemmeno perché è lì



infatti. 
oltretutto a parte gli studenti, chissà perchè si aggiungono sempre anche quei casi umani dei centri sociali.  

a quelli basta fare casino, dove ci sono manifestazioni, loro ci sono.


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2012)

Manifestazioni e cortei sono metodi vecchi ed inutili per protestare. L'unica cosa in cui riescono è creare disagi a quei poveracci che vanno a lavoro e che quel giorno si trovano ostacolati da queste iniziative.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2012)

Il problema è proprio che la gente non sa.... se la gente fosse informata di casini ce ne sarebbero molti di più.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Novembre 2012)

"Noi protestiamo!" "Per cosa?" "Per protestare!" 

Non oso immaginare cosa sia Napoli oggi, già l'altro ieri ci fu una protesta a pochi passi dalla mia Università e sembrava una guerra.. Polizia presa d'assalto, atti di vandalismo gratuiti ad auto, vetrine e studenti che uscivano dall'Università che venivano messi in mezzo senza sapere perché.. Poi guai al poliziotto che caccia la pistola eh, ma che li ammazzassero tutti sti "protestanti".

Ammettiamo che abbiano un vero motivo per protestare, è giusto che non ottengano nulla, devono marcire

Poi alla fine chi ci va a perdere di più sono quelli che vanno lì con l'intenzione di protestare civilmente..


----------



## Emanuele (14 Novembre 2012)

Visto che chi manifesta non sa per cosa lo fa o è un delinquente, allora non lamentatevi se continueranno a fare tagli su sanità, istruzione, welfare etc. o ad aumentare le tasse.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Verrebbero pagati in ogni caso, manifestazione o no, lol.



Credo che per situazioni del genere percepiscano anche straordinari, ma non vorrei dire una sciocchezza. Comunque i danni rimangono.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

Molto interessante vedere come i poliziotti godano a picchiare dei ragazzi!!addirittura ho visto un ******** con il manganello in mano che va da un ragazzo a terra, fermo e bloccato da altri poliziotti(quindi indifeso e tranquillo) e gli tira una manganellata in faccia!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

#14riseup - Manganellate in faccia a un manifestante - video - Cadoinpiedi


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2012)




----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Guerriglia in tutta Italia. Solo a Roma, oltre 50 fermati. Gente presa a bastonate in faccia dalla polizia.

Mah...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> #14riseup - Manganellate in faccia a un manifestante - video - Cadoinpiedi



Bisognerebbe sapere cosa ha fatto per prendersi le due manganellate.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe sapere cosa ha fatto per prendersi le due manganellate.



E' a terra bloccato da 2 uomini... qualsiasi cosa avesse fatto prima il lavoro del celerino è finito li.


----------



## Vinz (14 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



Mamma mia che schifo


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' a terra bloccato da 2 uomini... qualsiasi cosa avesse fatto prima il lavoro del celerino è finito li.



A parte il fatto che i colpi sono avvenuti mentre non era ancora neutralizzato,onestamente ho visto scene molto peggiori rispetto a questa.Ha dato esattamente due colpi di manganello,per poi fermarsi una volta neutralizzato il soggetto.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *A parte il fatto che i colpi sono avvenuti mentre non era ancora neutralizzato*,onestamente ho visto scene molto peggiori rispetto a questa.Ha dato esattamente due colpi di manganello,per poi fermarsi una volta neutralizzato il soggetto.


Eh?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh?



Intendevo che era stato appena atterrato,infatti lo ha colpito solo due volte.Lo sottolineo perchè credo che un poliziotto frustrato con la sola intenzione di sfogarsi lo avrebbe colpito molte più volte.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Penso sia un'immagine che vale più di mille parole. Siamo nel medioevo. Anzi, siamo nel medioevo dell' India. Viviamo in caste, agiamo in caste. Non analizziamo. O nasci rosso o nasci nero, e se sei rosso, odi il nero, e se sei nero, odi il rosso.

Meritiamo di sprofondare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Visto che chi manifesta non sa per cosa lo fa o è un delinquente, allora non lamentatevi se continueranno a fare tagli su sanità, istruzione, welfare etc. o ad aumentare le tasse.



per me tanti di quelli che volevano fare a botte con la polizia non sono manco studenti...sono dei delinquenti che sfruttano un occasione per fare macello

fino a quando gira gente del genere, ignorante, che invece di colpire chi ha creato questa situazione se la prendono con le persone sbagliate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Novembre 2012)

Tra criminali finti manifestanti e poliziotti con manie di protagonismo...


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Novembre 2012)

C'è ancora gente che difende la polizia nonostante tutto!!incredibile!ho visto un video di un poliziotto con la bandana che pesta un ragazzo col manganello..la faccia dello sbirro dimostra come lui goda a pestare!!è proprio soddisfatto!!mette tutta la forza che puó per fare male


----------



## Vinz (14 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Atti osceni in luogo pubblico, oltraggio a pubblico ufficiale: 60 manganellate in testa!


----------



## Hammer (14 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso sia un'immagine che vale più di mille parole. Siamo nel medioevo. Anzi, siamo nel medioevo dell' India. *Viviamo in caste, agiamo in caste. Non analizziamo*. O nasci rosso o nasci nero, e se sei rosso, odi il nero, e se sei nero, odi il rosso.



Quanto è vero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



Dio mio, questa è pesantissima, ci si può rimanere secchi dopo una cosa simile


----------



## Canonista (14 Novembre 2012)

Talvolta mi viene da pensare che alcuni sbirri e alcuni "manifestanti" siano le stesse persone clonate


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Talvolta mi viene da pensare che alcuni sbirri e alcuni "manifestanti" siano le stesse persone clonate



I Super soldati di Mulder


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

*Video

Roma: Manganella in faccia ad un manifestante inerme

*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2012)

Qui in spagna, la cosa sconcertante è che hanno manganellato un tredicenne


----------



## yelle (15 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso sia un'immagine che vale più di mille parole. Siamo nel medioevo. Anzi, siamo nel medioevo dell' India. Viviamo in caste, agiamo in caste. Non analizziamo. O nasci rosso o nasci nero, e se sei rosso, odi il nero, e se sei nero, odi il rosso.


non ho capito come la tua giusta osservazione però c'entri con la foto (dove si vede chiaramente un poliziotto sorridere).


----------



## Brain84 (15 Novembre 2012)

Dopo aver visto ACAB e Diaz ho una visione dei Celerini totalmente differente


----------



## colcuoresivince (15 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto ACAB e Diaz ho una visione dei Celerini totalmente differente



Un po' come guardare un film sul nazismo girato da hitler o uno sul comunismo prodotto da Mao Tse Tung.

E del poliziotto finito in ospedale in gravi condizioni nessuno ne parla ovviamente perchè è normale manifestare con mazze da baseball.
Che bel paese.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> non ho capito come la tua giusta osservazione però c'entri con la foto (dove si vede chiaramente un poliziotto sorridere).



Non era legata al sorriso, la mia affermazione.

E' legata al senso delle cose.

Due ragazze si baciano davanti a dei poliziotti, facendo loro gesti eloquenti. 





Quindi?
Il senso, quale dovrebbe essere? Una rivendicazione non violenta dei propri diritti? E ai poliziotti cosa dovrebbe fregare? Una provocazione non violenta nei confronti delle forze dell'ordine? Ma per cosa? 


E' un'immagine specchio (e determinati commenti l'hanno confermato) di cosa sia la "politica" oggi: è tifo calcistico, nè più nè meno. Ma forse neanche, almeno se due milanisti fanno uno sfottò a un gruppo di interisti si inventano qualcosa. Qui è come vedere due dell'olimpia che esultano con forza davanti a due della juve. Loro son poliziotti? Sono il male, visto dai manifestanti. Loro son manifestanti? Sono il male, visto dai poliziotti. Senza un senso. Senza un perchè.





Mi spieghi la cosa del sorriso?


----------



## Livestrong (15 Novembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Visto che chi manifesta non sa per cosa lo fa o è un delinquente, allora non lamentatevi se continueranno a fare tagli su sanità, istruzione, welfare etc. o ad aumentare le tasse.



Viene da dire che quelli che non sanno di cosa si sta parlando non siano i manifestanti...


----------



## Vinz (15 Novembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dio mio, questa è pesantissima, ci si può rimanere secchi dopo una cosa simile


Ma che, l'ha fatto per immobilizzarlo (sulla sedia a rotelle).


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Novembre 2012)

Dal blog di Beppe Grillo:

Polizia, chi stai difendendo? Chi è colui che colpisci a terra? Un ragazzo, uno studente, un operaio? E' quello il tuo compito? Ne sei certo? Non ti ho mai visto colpire un politico corrotto, un mafioso, un colluso con la stessa violenza. Ti ho visto invece scortare al supermercato una senatrice o sfrecciare in moto affiancato ad auto blu nel traffico, a protezione di condannati in giacca e cravat
ta, di cosiddetti onorevoli, dei responsabili dello sfascio sociale che invece di occuparsi dello Stato si trastullano con la nuova legge elettorale per salvarsi il **** e passano le serate nei talk show. Di improbabili leader a cui non affideresti neppure la gestione di un condominio che partecipano a grotteschi confronti televisivi per le primarie. Loro "non tengono" vergogna, tu forse sì. Lo spero. Soldato blu, tu hai il dovere di proteggere i cittadini, non il Potere. Non puoi farlo a qualunque costo, non scagliando il manganello sulla testa di un ragazzino o di un padre di famiglia. Non con fumogeni ad altezza d'uomo. Chi ti paga è colui che protesta, e paga anche coloro che ti ordinano di caricarlo. Paga per tutti, animale da macello che nessuno considera e la cui protesta, ultimo atto di disobbedienza civile, scatena una repressione esagerata. Soldato blu, ci hanno messi uno contro l'altro, non lo capisci? I nostri ragazzi non hanno più alcuna speranza, dovranno emigrare o fare i polli di allevamento in un call center. Tu che hai spesso la loro età e difendi la tua posizione sotto pagata dovresti saperlo. E' una guerra, non ancora dichiarata, tra le giovani generazioni, una in divisa e una in maglietta, mentre i responsabili stanno a guardare sorseggiando il tè, carichi di mega pensioni, prebende, gettoni di presenza, benefit. Soldato blu non ti senti preso per i fondelli a difendere l'indifendibile, a non schierarti con i cittadini? Togliti il casco e abbraccia chi protesta, cammina al suo fianco. E' un italiano, un'italiana come te, è tuo fratello. è tua sorella, qualche volta, come ieri per gli operai del Sulcis, un padre che ha sputato sangue per farti studiare. Sarà un atto rivoluzionario.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Un po' come guardare un film sul nazismo girato da hitler o uno sul comunismo prodotto da Mao Tse Tung.
> 
> E del poliziotto finito in ospedale in gravi condizioni nessuno ne parla ovviamente perchè è normale manifestare con mazze da baseball.
> Che bel paese.



si ok!!i poliziotti sono tutti cosi caro mio!!basta vederli allo stadio!!hanno sempre quel fare di superiorità, e di importanza solo perchè indossano una divisa e hanno in mano un manganello!!x lo stesso motivo spaccarotella si è sentito in dovere di sparare ad altezza d'uomo e di ammazzare un ragazzo di 26 anni,e questi figli di ******* tirano manganellate in faccia a manifestanti che sono già stati "neutralizzati" e quindi non comportano più nessun pericolo....


----------



## colcuoresivince (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ok!!i poliziotti sono tutti cosi caro mio!!basta vederli allo stadio!!hanno sempre quel fare di superiorità, e di importanza solo perchè indossano una divisa e hanno in mano un manganello!!x lo stesso motivo spaccarotella si è sentito in dovere di sparare ad altezza d'uomo e di ammazzare un ragazzo di 26 anni,e questi figli di ******* tirano manganellate in faccia a manifestanti che sono già stati "neutralizzati" e quindi non comportano più nessun pericolo....



Un intervento che non merita risposta, fare di tutta l'erba un fascio non ha alcun senso.
Tanto quando viene ferito un poliziotto non importa a nessuno, i "manifestanti" avevnao il diritto di manifestare con mazze da baseball.
Un po' come quando un anno fa manifestarono per il lavoro distruggendo macchine e attività di veri lavoratori.
Guardate come vengono gestiti i teppisti in america poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Un intervento che non merita risposta, fare di tutta l'erba un fascio non ha alcun senso.
> *Tanto quando viene ferito un poliziotto non importa a nessuno*, i "manifestanti" avevnao il diritto di manifestare con mazze da baseball.
> Un po' come quando un anno fa manifestarono per il lavoro distruggendo macchine e attività di veri lavoratori.
> Guardate come vengono gestiti i teppisti in america poi ne riparliamo.



no non me ne frega niente!!Quando vedo certe immagini non posso provare pietà per un poliziotto!
e fidati che la maggior parte dei poliziotti sono tutti così,soprattutto quelli che vengono mandati a manifestazioni ed eventi sportivi


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2012)

Sto raggiungendo picchi di inquietudine mai visti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

va bene continuiamo a permettere ai poliziotti di fare quello che si è visto e che purtroppo si vede ogni volta che c'è qualche manifestazione!!i poliziotti che pestano sono bravi,i manifestanti cattivi!!poveri poliziotti,sono obbligati a prendere a manganellate in faccia un ragazzo a terra o a colpire uno alle spalle


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> va bene continuiamo a permettere ai poliziotti di fare quello che si è visto e che purtroppo si vede ogni volta che c'è qualche manifestazione!!i poliziotti che pestano sono bravi,i manifestanti cattivi!!poveri poliziotti,sono obbligati a prendere a manganellate in faccia un ragazzo a terra o a colpire uno alle spalle



Se io vedessi un manifestante venire contro di me lanciandomi di tutto,poi quando lo becco da vicino gliele suonerei di Santa ragione,ma quante gliene suonerei.Sul fatto che alcuni abbiano sbagliato non v'è dubbio,hanno abusato del loro potere in maniera scriteriata e ingiustificata e devono essere severamente puniti,ma non santifichiamo "tutti i manifestanti",alcuni dei quali erano li solo per far caxsino e basta!


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se io vedessi un manifestante venire contro di me lanciandomi di tutto,poi quando lo becco da vicino gliele suonerei di Santa ragione,ma quante gliene suonerei.Sul fatto che alcuni abbiano sbagliato non v'è dubbio,hanno abusato del loro potere in maniera scriteriata e ingiustificata e devono essere severamente puniti,ma non santifichiamo "tutti i manifestanti",alcuni dei quali erano li solo per far caxsino e basta!



sisi certo!!è risaputo che le manifestazioni siano un bel pretesto per fare casino!!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sisi certo!!è risaputo che le manifestazioni siano un bel pretesto per fare casino!!



Molti lo fanno e non credo di aver detto un'eresia,almeno comparato a quel che dici tu,cioe' che quasi tutti i poliziotti sono cosi'!


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Molti lo fanno e non credo di aver detto un'eresia,almeno comparato a quel che dici tu,cioe' che quasi tutti i poliziotti sono cosi'!



no ma non era in tono polemico eh!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> no ma non era in tono polemico eh!



Allora scusa,avevo capito male!


----------



## SololaMaglia (15 Novembre 2012)

Politicamente molti di loro non mi sono nemmeno vicini, ma una cosa la dovete capire: per cambiare le cose in sto paese bisogna muovere il c, si deve scendere in piazza a protestare, dal vostro IPhone scintillante seduti sul divano a scrivere i messaggini su fb, non cambierete un c, anzi i nostri politici continueranno a fotterci, in maniera sempre maggiore. 

Molti di voi mesi fa avevano apprezzato gli indignados spagnoli, che erano in grado di manifestare contro i poteri forti, mentre qui in Italia si dorme, dicevate, quando forse qualcuno inizia svegliarsi anche qui, non va bene lo stesso, coerenza questa sconosciuta...

La violenza e le tensioni purtroppo sono inevitabili, quando si combatte per qualcosa che ti dovrebbe spettare di diritto, ma che le grandi lobby cercano di negarti in tutti i modi.

Gli indegni in blu per finire, schiavizzati anch'essi dai poteri che le persone in piazza combattono, ma a cui allo stesso sono asserviti, sono vittime di una contraddizione che il loro limitato intelletto non riesce a comprendere, nel dubbio picchiano ragazzini in cerca di un futuro, mi fate schifo, tutti.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se io vedessi un manifestante venire contro di me lanciandomi di tutto,poi quando lo becco da vicino gliele suonerei di Santa ragione,ma quante gliene suonerei.



infatti non fai il poliziotto


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> infatti non fai il poliziotto



Beh mio padre lo era e un paio di cose le so!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Politicamente molti di loro non mi sono nemmeno vicini, ma una cosa la dovete capire: per cambiare le cose in sto paese bisogna muovere il c, si deve scendere in piazza a protestare, dal vostro IPhone scintillante seduti sul divano a scrivere i messaggini su fb, non cambierete un c, anzi i nostri politici continueranno a fotterci, in maniera sempre maggiore.
> 
> Molti di voi mesi fa avevano apprezzato gli indignados spagnoli, che erano in grado di manifestare contro i poteri forti, mentre qui in Italia si dorme, dicevate, quando forse qualcuno inizia svegliarsi anche qui, non va bene lo stesso, coerenza questa sconosciuta...
> 
> ...


Le proteste sono legittime,anzi bisogna apprezzare e lodare che si danna per un paese in crisi perenne,pero' è necessario caricare la polizia???Cioe' non facciamo passare per Santi tutti i coloro che hanno partecipato alla manifestazione,alcuni dei quali non chiamo neanche manifestanti,perche' non erano li per manifestare,ma per fare altro.Cioe' mi spieghi qual'era la necessita' di distruggere un cantiere solo per munirsi di tubi,materiale edile,da lanciare alle forze dell'ordine.Io proporrei una cosa:basta polizia,carabinieri,esercito,volete l'anarchia e che anarchia sia.Ma quando saremo oppressi dai malviventi,politici o mafiosi che siano,non ci dobbiamo lamentare!


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi però manteniamo un linguaggio non scurrile


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però manteniamo un linguaggio non scurrile



non credo di aver usato un linguaggio simile!


----------



## SololaMaglia (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Le proteste sono legittime,anzi bisogna apprezzare e lodare che si danna per un paese in crisi perenne,pero' è necessario caricare la polizia???Cioe' non facciamo passare per Santi tutti i coloro che hanno partecipato alla manifestazione,alcuni dei quali non chiamo neanche manifestanti,perche' non erano li per manifestare,ma per fare altro.Cioe' mi spieghi qual'era la necessita' di distruggere un cantiere solo per munirsi di tubi,materiale edile,da lanciare alle forze dell'ordine.Io proporrei una cosa:basta polizia,carabinieri,esercito,volete l'anarchia e che anarchia sia.Ma quando saremo oppressi dai malviventi,politici o mafiosi che siano,non ci dobbiamo lamentare!



La polizia mi sembra abbia fatto una scelta: potevano manifestare al fianco dei ragazzi come successo in Germania, invece hanno deciso di comportarsi come il "nemico" (come sempre) quindi è normale che vengano a crearsi queste tensioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> La polizia mi sembra abbia fatto una scelta: potevano manifestare al fianco dei ragazzi come successo in Germania, invece hanno deciso di comportarsi come il "nemico" (come sempre) quindi è normale che vengano a crearsi queste tensioni.



Questo è giustissimo,vedendo anche quello che beccano al mese,per fare un lavoraccio,era giusto protestare contro un Stato che ne fa il capro espiatorio di ogni manifestazione,lanciando unicamente la luce dei riflettori su di essi!


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

*La Cancellieri difende la Polizia 

"L'italia bolliva, hanno operato bene. Esprimo solidarietà".*


----------



## Brain84 (15 Novembre 2012)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Un po' come guardare un film sul nazismo girato da hitler o uno sul comunismo prodotto da Mao Tse Tung.
> 
> E del poliziotto finito in ospedale in gravi condizioni nessuno ne parla ovviamente perchè è normale manifestare con mazze da baseball.
> Che bel paese.



Perdonami ma non sono così ignorante come credi.
Il fatto che abbia cambiato idea sui Celerini non singifica che odi la polizia o che diventi un anarchico insurrezionale. Se li hai visti entrambi questi film sai che nessuno dei 2 si schiera, fanno una cronaca dei fatti e io faccio lo stesso. Non mi schiero con chi va a prendere i tubi all'interno di un cantiere per far casino e non mi schiero con chi per frustrazione, prende a maganellate anche chi non ha fatto nulla.
Non devo giustificare ne schierarmi con nessuno visto che a prescindere sono contrario alle manifestazioni fatte così che non portano e non porteranno mai a nulla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> La polizia mi sembra abbia fatto una scelta: potevano manifestare al fianco dei ragazzi come successo in Germania, invece hanno deciso di comportarsi come il "nemico" (come sempre) quindi è normale che vengano a crearsi queste tensioni.



io sapevo che era una cavolata che girava su facebook quello della polizia che manifestava insieme ai ragazzi


----------



## Livestrong (15 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh mio padre lo era e un paio di cose le so!



Quello che volevo dire è che un membro delle fdo non può permettersi di ragionare come il cittadino comune che ragiona con la legge del talione.... Altrimenti saremmo uno stato di polizia


----------



## Prinz (15 Novembre 2012)

godrei se qualcuno di quelli che difendono questa gente di ***** si ritrovasse steso di manganellate per nulla


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> godrei se qualcuno di quelli che difendono questa gente di ***** si ritrovasse steso di manganellate per nulla



Per come la vedo io, le guardie dovrebbero unirsi alla gente per poi andare tutti insieme a manganellare chi ci sta riducendo così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io, le guardie dovrebbero unirsi alla gente per poi andare tutti insieme a manganellare chi ci sta riducendo così.



infatti dovrebbe essere così...non so che hanno nella testa


----------



## yelle (15 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi la cosa del sorriso?


no, niente, pensavo ce l'avessi con i poliziotti, e non capivo perchè (guardando la foto in sè) 



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> no non me ne frega niente!!Quando vedo certe immagini non posso provare pietà per un poliziotto!
> e *fidati che la maggior parte dei poliziotti sono tutti così*,soprattutto quelli che vengono mandati a manifestazioni ed eventi sportivi


sì, bhè, è chiaro come tu li conosca tutti uno ad uno...



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> va bene continuiamo a permettere ai poliziotti di fare quello che si è visto e che purtroppo si vede ogni volta che c'è qualche manifestazione!!i


un'altra cosa che io vedo ogni volta che c'è una manifestazione a questi livelli, però, sono anche le centinaia di danni che vanno a pesare sui cittadini. I cittadini, non sui politici o sulla polizia. Che bisogno c'è di manifestare vandalizzando la città? Non se ne può proprio fare a meno? (evitare risposte, è una domanda retorica)



SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Politicamente molti di loro non mi sono nemmeno vicini, ma una cosa la dovete capire: per cambiare le cose in sto paese bisogna muovere il c, si deve scendere in piazza a protestare, dal vostro IPhone scintillante seduti sul divano a scrivere i messaggini su fb, non cambierete un c, anzi i nostri politici continueranno a fotterci, in maniera sempre maggiore.


chissà perchè ste cose le leggo sempre da gente davanti a un computer. Classici moralisti della domenica.



SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> La violenza e le tensioni purtroppo sono inevitabili


vallo a dire a quelli che ci rimettono di tasca propria!
Se tu avessi un negozio e avessi modo di vivere sulla tua pelle i danni che questo genere di manifestazioni provoca, le frasi che leggeremmo sarebbero ben diverse!



SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> La polizia mi sembra abbia fatto una scelta: potevano manifestare al fianco dei ragazzi come successo in Germania, invece hanno deciso di comportarsi come il "nemico" (come sempre) quindi è normale che vengano a crearsi queste tensioni.


ragionando un attimino, i poliziotti sono pagati per fare un lavoro. Uno di questi, in caso di manifestazioni, è limitare i danni. Non unirsi ad un gruppetto di imbecilli che ha come unico scopo quello di procurare danni gratuiti, non scherziamo.


----------



## colcuoresivince (15 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> no non me ne frega niente!!Quando vedo certe immagini non posso provare pietà per un poliziotto!
> e fidati che la maggior parte dei poliziotti sono tutti così,soprattutto quelli che vengono mandati a manifestazioni ed eventi sportivi



E fidati che tutti gli extracomunitari sono ladri, tutti gli imprenditori sono evasori fiscali, tutti i ciechi sono finti ciechi ecc.ecc.
Ti farei vivere in un mondo senza forze dell'ordine, ma certo cose si imparano solo maturando, distinguendo il singolo dalla massa.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Boni. State boni...


----------



## Vinz (15 Novembre 2012)

Eh danni gratuiti, secondo voi padri di famiglia e altra gente la mattina si sveglia e dice "Ma si dai, andiamo a fare casino in mezzo alla strada"... soldi dei cittadini, LOL. Quelli se li inc**ano quei mafiosi in parlamento, mica quelli che manifestano...


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io, le guardie dovrebbero unirsi alla gente per poi andare tutti insieme a manganellare chi ci sta riducendo così.



Sacrosanta verità, ma che purtroppo in Italia mai si verificherà. E' proprio questo uno dei motivi che mi hanno convinto che andare a manifestare in piazza è inutile. Ormai serve solo a farsi prendere a manganellate e a dare la possibilità a qualche esaltato di far casino.


----------



## yelle (15 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Eh danni gratuiti, secondo voi padri di famiglia e altra gente la mattina si sveglia e dice "Ma si dai, andiamo a fare casino in mezzo alla strada"... soldi dei cittadini, LOL. Quelli se li inc**ano quei mafiosi in parlamento, mica quelli che manifestano...


non so se ti riferivi al mio post, ma io con soldi dei cittadini intendevo quelli che vengono speso per riparare i danni causati dalle manifestazioni a carattere violento. E i danni non vengono pagati nè dai manifestanti (sebbene la frangia violenta andrebbe distinta dal resto), nè dai politici.


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> non so se ti riferivi al mio post, ma io con soldi dei cittadini intendevo quelli che vengono speso per riparare i danni causati dalle manifestazioni a carattere violento. E i danni non vengono pagati nè dai manifestanti (sebbene la frangia violenta andrebbe distinta dal resto), nè dai politici.



Purtroppo la storia ha insegnato che senza la violenza (a meno che in italia non ci sia il nuovo Gandhi), non c'è nessuna rivoluzione e nessun cambiamento. In Italia la sovranità è del POPOLO (e quindi anche di chi manifesta), non di quei porci schifosi che incitano a manganellare... quelli sono solo nostri rappresentanti. Questa concezione si è persa ormai e l'unico modo per ribadirla è prendere ad accettate quegli schifosi.
Tu dirai "Eh ma perchè non andare sotto i ministeri a protestare?", perchè qua in Italia è IMPOSSIBILE. I porci si difendono bene, mandano avanti quei poveri disgraziati dei poliziotti che, sia a causa della loro ignoranza e indole, sia a causa del fatto che ci tengono al posto di lavoro, non li fanno passare. Anzi, ci sono alcune foto recenti sul web che hanno immortalato lo sparo di lacrimogeni direttamente dalle finestre del ministero della giustizia!! Guarda tu come si difendono quelle sanguisughe.
Purtroppo (o per fortuna!) molti di noi vivono ancora troppo bene per rendersene conto, ma c'è gente che sta davvero al limite della pazienza e il loro scendere in strada e spaccare e prendere botte non è masochismo o indole violenta, ma la rabbia per le ingiustizie che ricevono.


----------



## yelle (16 Novembre 2012)

sì, va bene, allora giustifichiamo qualsiasi porcheria.
Poi, ripeto, sti discorsi valli a fare a chi deve pagare di tasca propria i danni causati da certa gente.


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

Se i tuoi antenati avessero avuto le tue stesse preoccupazioni, probabilmente a quest'ora non saresti a scrivere qui, bensì a fare vento al tuo imperatore con una foglia di palma


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

*Oggi scontri tra studenti e Polizia a Palermo. *

Uova contro il palazzo della Provincia, manganellate davanti alla presidenza della Regione Sicilia. Medicati tre poliziotti per leggere ferite. Lanciati lacrimogeni


----------



## Emanuele (16 Novembre 2012)

Corteo studenti, lacrimogeni lanciati dal ministero della Giustizia - Video Repubblica - la Repubblica.it

A proposito del comportamento impeccabile delle forza dell'ordine


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

no comment!tra poco gli daranno anche la possibilità di sparare


----------



## Doctore (16 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Se i tuoi antenati avessero avuto le tue stesse preoccupazioni, probabilmente a quest'ora non saresti a scrivere qui, bensì a fare vento al tuo imperatore con una foglia di palma


Erano tempi diversi con strumenti diversi,oggi e' un mondo totalmente cambiato e sotto certi aspetti siamo anche migliorati come concetti di liberta(democrazia),mentalita piu aperta(razzismo,omofobia,nozze gay ecc) roba che tra la gente comune(non dei soliti centri di potere) di 100/200 anni fa erano eresie... e onestamente da quelli che scendono i piazza con le solite bandiere monocolori non mi sento raprensentato.La domanda che dobbiamo porci e' ''chi scende in piazza e protesta anche in modo violento che mondo vuole''??Ve lo siete mai chiesti?


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Erano tempi diversi con strumenti diversi,oggi e' un mondo totalmente cambiato e sotto certi aspetti siamo anche migliorati come concetti di liberta(democrazia),mentalita piu aperta(razzismo,omofobia,nozze gay ecc) roba che tra la gente comune(non dei soliti centri di potere) di 100/200 anni fa erano eresie... e onestamente da quelli che scendono i piazza con le solite bandiere monocolori non mi sento raprensentato.La domanda che dobbiamo porci e' ''chi scende in piazza e protesta anche in modo violento che mondo vuole''??Ve lo siete mai chiesti?


Le rivolte, le rivoluzioni, ci sono sempre state, dall'Impero Romano, passando per la Rivoluzione Francese. E anche tra loro, per esempio, c'erano strumenti e libertà diverse.
Stare a fossilizzarsi sul coloro delle bandiere, su schieramenti politici, ecc. è inutile. Quello che i manifestanti vogliono mica è la supremazia della classe proletaria e altre bullshits del genere


----------



## Doctore (16 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Le rivolte, le rivoluzioni, ci sono sempre state, dall'Impero Romano, passando per la Rivoluzione Francese. E anche tra loro, per esempio, c'erano strumenti e libertà diverse.
> Stare a fossilizzarsi sul coloro delle bandiere, su schieramenti politici, ecc. è inutile. Quello che i manifestanti vogliono mica è la supremazia della classe proletaria e altre bullshits del genere


Hai ragione ma in quelle situazioni le idee erano ristrette a un gruppo di elite per ovvi motivi,oggi non e' piu cosi.Sulle bandiere non voglio fare uno scontro ideologico con nessuno per carita,pero se protesto con determinati simboli(rossi,neri,gialli,arancioni)rispecchio una mia appartenenza,un modo di vedere la societa ecc...


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Le rivolte, le rivoluzioni, ci sono sempre state, dall'Impero Romano, passando per la Rivoluzione Francese. E anche tra loro, per esempio, c'erano strumenti e libertà diverse.
> Stare a fossilizzarsi sul coloro delle bandiere, su schieramenti politici, ecc. è inutile. *Quello che i manifestanti vogliono mica è la supremazia della classe proletaria e altre bullshits del genere*



Questa è un'affermazione forte, "statisticamente" parlando.


----------



## cris (16 Novembre 2012)

Senza violenza non cambia nulla, è un dato di fatto.

In libia a Gheddafi han dovuto farlo secco per liberarsene, altro che palle.

Pur non essendo molto daccordo col concetto di spaccare tutto, in questo caso, giunti a questo limite, è l'unica cosa da fare.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

A spaccare tutto non sono d'accordo. Che fai? Vai a distruggere macchine, vetrine e negozi di gente già in difficoltà? Qui bisognerebbe spaccare solo una cosa...

P.S. Il bello è che la gente continua ancora a litigare per la politica "E' meglio Bersani, no è meglio Grillo, anzi è meglio Alfano" quando, la stessa politica ci sta succhiando tutto. Tra un pò ci tasseranno pure l'aria.

P.S. 2 Quando ero piccolo c'era una vecchia che ripeteva sempre (all'epoca) "Ma che credete che questi si mettano in politica per farsi chiamare figli di p. dalla gente"? Parole sante. Pace all'anima sua.


----------



## Canonista (16 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Senza violenza non cambia nulla, è un dato di fatto.
> 
> *In libia a Gheddafi han dovuto farlo secco per liberarsene, altro che palle.*



Appunto.
Qui in Italia sembra che si vogliono far secche solo quelle povere auto parcheggiate davanti casa della gente...

Bisogna prendersela con chi se lo merita, non con la macchina/vetrina/portone di uno che ha una famiglia da mantenere, 55% delle entrate di tasse da pagare per poter lavorare e magari fa anche un doppio lavoro per arrivare a 1600 euro al mese.


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A spaccare tutto non sono d'accordo. Che fai? Vai a distruggere macchine, vetrine e negozi di gente già in difficoltà? Qui bisognerebbe spaccare solo una cosa...
> 
> P.S. Il bello è che la gente continua ancora a litigare per la politica "E' meglio Bersani, no è meglio Grillo, anzi è meglio Alfano" quando, la stessa politica ci sta succhiando tutto. Tra un pò ci tasseranno pure l'aria.
> 
> P.S. 2 Quando ero piccolo c'era una vecchia che ripeteva sempre (all'epoca) "Ma che credete che questi si mettano in politica per farsi chiamare figli di p. dalla gente"? Parole sante. Pace all'anima sua.



E' vero, purtroppo nella nostra repubblica delle banane protestare sotto un palazzo del potere è utopia. I fumogeni lanciati dalle finestre dal ministero della giustizia (giustificazione: sono rimbalzati - AHAHAH!) avrebbero fatto impallidire pure Gheddafi


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

Davvero. Che vergogna.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

dicendo "sono rimbalzati" ammettono di fatto la gravità della cosa!!ma puoi gettare dall'alto dei lacrimogeni anche dove c'è gente che magari stava manifestando in modo pacifico?!?!?!?!?VERGOGNA!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

che poi se ti cade in testa un lacrimogeno di sicuro bene non fa!


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

*Forza dell'ordine pestano un manifestante il 14 novembre. Video*


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dicendo "sono rimbalzati" ammettono di fatto la gravità della cosa!!ma puoi gettare dall'alto dei lacrimogeni anche dove c'è gente che magari stava manifestando in modo pacifico?!?!?!?!?VERGOGNA!!!


Nono, loro dicevano che erano stati lanciati dalla strada e che erano rimbalzati! ahahah


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Nono, loro dicevano che erano stati lanciati dalla strada e che erano rimbalzati! ahahah



sisi avevo inteso!!ma dando una motivazione del genere ammetti di fatto che sei stato tu a farlo!!


----------



## juventino (16 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Nono, loro dicevano che erano stati lanciati dalla strada e che erano rimbalzati! ahahah



Quando l'ho sentito oggi in tv giuro che stavo per lanciare la televisione dal balcone. Sono senza vergogna.


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quando l'ho sentito oggi in tv giuro che stavo per lanciare la televisione dal balcone. Sono senza vergogna.



Occhio che rimbalza!


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Novembre 2012)

Che poi la Cancellieri non sapeva nulla dell'accaduto. Questi cascano sempre dalle nuvole. SEMPRE!


----------



## cris (16 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A spaccare tutto non sono d'accordo. Che fai? Vai a distruggere macchine, vetrine e negozi di gente già in difficoltà? Qui bisognerebbe spaccare solo una cosa...
> 
> P.S. Il bello è che la gente continua ancora a litigare per la politica "E' meglio Bersani, no è meglio Grillo, anzi è meglio Alfano" quando, la stessa politica ci sta succhiando tutto. Tra un pò ci tasseranno pure l'aria.
> 
> P.S. 2 Quando ero piccolo c'era una vecchia che ripeteva sempre (all'epoca) "Ma che credete che questi si mettano in politica per farsi chiamare figli di p. dalla gente"? Parole sante. Pace all'anima sua.


Mario, con spaccare tutto, ovviamente, non intendo vetrine, macchine e negozi, ma spaccare tutto in "luoghi d'interesse"


----------



## Canonista (17 Novembre 2012)

Se lancio un sacchetto pieno di ***** in testa a qualche politico posso dire che è rimbalzato o mi becco comunque la multa e la denuncia?


----------



## yelle (17 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Le rivolte, le rivoluzioni, ci sono sempre state, dall'Impero Romano, passando per la Rivoluzione Francese. E anche tra loro, per esempio, c'erano strumenti e libertà diverse.


queste similitudini mi fanno ridere.
Nella rivoluzione francese non c'erano i bimbiminkia che scendevano in piazza solo per saltare la scuola, non c'era gente che se gli chiedevi "perché stai qua" non sapeva nemmeno risponderti.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

La *foto verità sui fumogeni lanciati dalla finestra del Ministero della Giustizia 

*


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> queste similitudini mi fanno ridere.
> Nella rivoluzione francese non c'erano i bimbiminkia che scendevano in piazza solo per saltare la scuola, non c'era gente che se gli chiedevi "perché stai qua" non sapeva nemmeno risponderti.


Non ho fatto nessuna similitudine, ho detto solo che la violenza è stata il carattere predominante e fondamentale di tutte le rivoluzioni nella storia. Che adesso ci sia anche chi voglia saltare la scuola o altri elementi, non vedo cosa c'entri, non ho mica paragonato le proteste di queste giorni alla Rivoluzione Francese. Che poi, anche se ci fosse una rivolta italiana che cambierebbe davvero le cose, e all'interno ci fossero anche dei bambini che non volevano andare a scuola, che differenza fa?
Il motivo principale di queste proteste non è mica fare filone (anche perchè quelli che protestavano si vedeva chiaramente che avevano più di 18 anni eh, non cadiamo dal pero) e se pensi che sia questo, vuol dire che parli per esperienza personale, mi dispiace.
Il governo taglia fondi alla scuola pubblica, li dà alle private (ed potrei fare altri esempi), e uno sta a pensare che nella protesta c'erano i bimbiminkia? Ma che atteggiamento è?


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

Penso che le ragioni delle proteste sono valide...Il vero problema sono le responsabilita su chi fa violenza gratuita manifestanti e poliziotti.Quindi mi sta bene che i poliziotti hanno un numero di riconoscimento ma allo stesso tempo non deve esserci nessun incappucciato per le strade(credo che ci sia una legge se non sbaglio).


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> queste similitudini mi fanno ridere.
> Nella rivoluzione francese non c'erano i bimbiminkia che scendevano in piazza solo per saltare la scuola, non c'era gente che se gli chiedevi "perché stai qua" non sapeva nemmeno risponderti.



Fa ridere anche generalizzare come hai fatto te. C'era anche gente, anzi mi vien da dire *soprattutto *gente che era in piazza e sapeva il perché erano in piazza.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *foto verità sui fumogeni lanciati dalla finestra del Ministero della Giustizia
> 
> *



La scientifica ha detto che non li han sparati dal ministero, ma da un'altra parte e han rimbalzato sul ministero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Novembre 2012)

Genio chi l'ha fatto


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto nessuna similitudine, ho detto solo che la violenza è stata il carattere predominante e fondamentale di tutte le rivoluzioni nella storia. Che adesso ci sia anche chi voglia saltare la scuola o altri elementi, non vedo cosa c'entri, non ho mica paragonato le proteste di queste giorni alla Rivoluzione Francese. Che poi, anche se ci fosse una rivolta italiana che cambierebbe davvero le cose, e all'interno ci fossero anche dei bambini che non volevano andare a scuola, che differenza fa?
> Il motivo principale di queste proteste non è mica fare filone (anche perchè quelli che protestavano si vedeva chiaramente che avevano più di 18 anni eh, non cadiamo dal pero) e se pensi che sia questo, vuol dire che parli per esperienza personale, mi dispiace.
> Il governo taglia fondi alla scuola pubblica, li dà alle private (ed potrei fare altri esempi), e uno sta a pensare che nella protesta c'erano i bimbiminkia? Ma che atteggiamento è?



quando si cerca di difendere l'indifendibile si trova ogni scusa possibile


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quando si cerca di difendere l'indifendibile si trova ogni scusa possibile


Al contrario si puo pensare la stessa cosa di te.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Al contrario si puo pensare la stessa cosa di te.



quindi tu ti senti di difendere il comportamento dei poliziotti?


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quindi tu ti senti di difendere il comportamento dei poliziotti?


ma che domande sono??e allora ti dico tu ti senti di difendere quelli col cappuccio in faccia e spaccano le vetrine?Non capisco questo scontro bianchi vs rossi inutile.Intanto la procura ha aperto un indagine contro i pliziotti violenti e non contro i manifestanti violenti?non ti sembra abbastanza?


----------



## colcuoresivince (17 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Intanto la procura ha aperto un indagine contro i pliziotti violenti e non contro i manifestanti violenti?non ti sembra abbastanza?



Considerando che i pirati della strada spesso non vedono il carcere neanche in foto, che altri assassini hanno pene massime di 1 o 2 anni, magari domiciliari, ecc.ecc. non è strano vedere che dei teppisti sono fuori e dei poliziotti vengono indagati.


----------



## Vinz (18 Novembre 2012)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Considerando che i pirati della strada spesso non vedono il carcere neanche in foto, che altri assassini hanno pene massime di 1 o 2 anni, magari domiciliari, ecc.ecc. non è strano vedere che dei teppisti sono fuori e dei poliziotti vengono indagati.



Al dire il vero, diversi manifestanti che tu chiami teppisti, sono stati portati in caserma. Ovviamente si tratta di gente che non stava facendo niente e che s'è presa 100 manganellate pure a terra, mentre quelli che erano andati con il solo intento di spaccare, stanno a piede libero perchè figurati se i celerini prendono loro...


----------



## yelle (19 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Che poi, anche se ci fosse una rivolta italiana che cambierebbe davvero le cose, e all'interno ci fossero anche dei bambini che non volevano andare a scuola, che differenza fa?


se si riuscisse davvero a fare una manifestazione UTILE, dubito molto vedremmo dei bambini parteciparvi.



Vinz ha scritto:


> Il governo taglia fondi alla scuola pubblica, li dà alle private (ed potrei fare altri esempi), e uno sta a pensare che nella protesta c'erano i bimbiminkia? Ma che atteggiamento è?


si torna al discorso che ha fatto morto che parla qualche pagina fa.
Che utilità ha una manifestazione fatta da gente che pensa che l'istituzione è il male assoluto, di qualsiasi natura sia; che si sente appagato appendendo una bandiera arcobaleno fuori dalla finestra; che urla contro i poliziotti "andatevene a casa" e sente realizzarsi il motivo della protesta? Che utilità ha un corteo fatto da studenti il cui scopo è sentirsi alternativi, anarchici e saltare la scuola? Per te tutti i cortei sono uguali, basta che si facciano? Bhe, per me no. Da sta gente non mi sento rappresentata, perchè a vedere come scendono in piazza sembra che non abbiano capito un ***** di ciò per cui c'è da manifestare. Andare in giro a spaccare roba a muzzo non ti risolve una beneamata *******.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Fa ridere anche generalizzare come hai fatto te. C'era anche gente, anzi mi vien da dire *soprattutto *gente che era in piazza e sapeva il perché erano in piazza.


che generalizzazione? Quando io andavo a scuola non c'era manifestazione che non seguisse il filo logico manifestare = niente scuola. E ce n'erano tante.


----------



## colcuoresivince (19 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Al dire il vero, diversi manifestanti che tu chiami teppisti, sono stati portati in caserma. Ovviamente si tratta di gente che non stava facendo niente e che s'è presa 100 manganellate pure a terra, mentre quelli che erano andati con il solo intento di spaccare, stanno a piede libero perchè figurati se i celerini prendono loro...



Ma infatti nessun teppista è stato "portato in caserma" come dici tu.
Sono solo bravi ragazzi che con bastoni, pietre, caschi e cappucci distruggono tutto per farci vivere in un mondo migliore... 
Le loro spese legali sono garantite CASUALMENTE da centri sociali di estrema sinistra.
Poi ci ritroviamo a pagare le rtate di macchine distrutte, a rimettere in sesto le attività ecc.ecc. questo è il famoso cambiamento di cui ci parlano!
Ecco i nostri rivoluzionari:
http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/interni/mio-figlio-violento-gip-sbaglia-scarcerarlo-856929.html


----------



## Vinz (19 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> se si riuscisse davvero a fare una manifestazione UTILE, dubito molto vedremmo dei bambini parteciparvi.
> 
> 
> si torna al discorso che ha fatto morto che parla qualche pagina fa.
> ...


Dici di non generalizzare, e poi invece generalizzi, dicendo che chi sta alle manifestazione vuole saltare la scuola e fingersi anarchico. Come ho detto, se è stata una tua esperienza, non puoi generalizzare in questo modo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessun teppista è stato "portato in caserma" come dici tu.
> Sono solo bravi ragazzi che con bastoni, pietre, caschi e cappucci distruggono tutto per farci vivere in un mondo migliore...
> Le loro spese legali sono garantite CASUALMENTE da centri sociali di estrema sinistra.
> Poi ci ritroviamo a pagare le rtate di macchine distrutte, a rimettere in sesto le attività ecc.ecc. questo è il famoso cambiamento di cui ci parlano!
> ...



Probabilmente non mi hai capito. Nessun teppista è stato portato alla caserma, perchè i celerini se la sono presa con chi gli faceva più comodo, quelli cioè che non stavano facendo niente

http://amicipolstrada.blogspot.it/2012/11/marco-poliziotto-del-reparto-mobile-sul.html?m=
"Vivo, certo, ma con quel nodo che lo attanaglia alla gola quando la sera "seduto sul divano con i miei figli accanto vediamo scorrere in tv le immagini di colleghi che usano il manganello come fosse un giocattolo e loro attori attori di un film violento."


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Novembre 2012)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Considerando che i pirati della strada spesso non vedono il carcere neanche in foto, che altri assassini hanno pene massime di 1 o 2 anni, magari domiciliari, ecc.ecc. non è strano vedere che dei teppisti sono fuori e dei poliziotti vengono indagati.



come spaccarotella che ha preso 9 anni di galera per aver sparato e ammazzato un ragazzo!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2012)

Penso nessuno farà mai un passo indietro. Non è sorprendente ma è un peccato.


----------



## Doctore (19 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> come spaccarotella che ha preso 9 anni di galera per aver sparato e ammazzato un ragazzo!!!


anche per l omicidio di raciti e' stata fatta una sentenza simile 11 anni di galera per il ''tifoso''.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> anche per l omicidio di raciti e' stata fatta una sentenza simile 11 anni di galera per il ''tifoso''.



e sono già 2 anni in più!e poi mi sembra più grave il fatto che un poliziotto spari ad altezza d'uomo con l'incertezza di quello che sarebbe potuto succedere(avrebbe potuto uccidere per sbaglio anche qualcun altro) piuttosto che un tifoso che tira un lavello..NON LO STO NE' DIFENDENDO NE' GIUSTIFICANDO(lo dico subito cosi evitate di scartavetrarmi i maroni)


----------



## Doctore (19 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e sono già 2 anni in più!e poi mi sembra più grave il fatto che un poliziotto spari ad altezza d'uomo con l'incertezza di quello che sarebbe potuto succedere(avrebbe potuto uccidere per sbaglio anche qualcun altro) piuttosto che un tifoso che tira un lavello..NON LO STO NE' DIFENDENDO NE' GIUSTIFICANDO(lo dico subito cosi evitate di scartavetrarmi i maroni)


Siamo alla frutta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2012)

Come al solito un buon motivo per occupare le scuole. La cosa più schifosa, poi, è che questi scansafatiche si riempiono la bocca di leggi che neanche conosco e situazioni che neanche immaginano e problemi che neanche li riguardano declamando gli altissimi ideali della lotta, della rivoluzione e cretinate simili, peccato però che portano avanti la loro lotta con scoponi e cazzeggi vari tra i corridoi delle loro scuole. Fossi nei presidi delle varie scuole farei sgomberare dalle forze dell'ordine. Piccola parentesi sulla situazione "società e adolescenza".


----------



## cris (19 Novembre 2012)

cioè sti qua continuano a dire che i lacrimogeni son stati lanciati dalla folla.

Ma pensano di aver a che fare con le pecore?


----------



## Canonista (19 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma pensano di aver a che fare con le pecore?



Pensano? E' così.


----------



## colcuoresivince (20 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> come spaccarotella che ha preso 9 anni di galera per aver sparato e ammazzato un ragazzo!!!



Bravo come spaccarotella che è stato condannato da tutti, inclusi i suoi colleghi.
Alcune persone riescono ad essere imparziali per fortuna.


----------

